# 1993 Darton lightning Opti-String ?



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

What string material would I use for this bow. It is a steel cable bow with the Mark II cams. Darton no longer makes anything for this bow. The manual on the're website says not to use fast flight.
Thanks for your help in advance. Scott Washburn


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Xcel, 452 or 452x will work. 60-70# bow?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Xcel, 452 or 452x will work. 60-70# bow?


* WRONG *answer if it has tear drops that the string is attached to. That is why it says not to use fast flight because even that string could do it. You go to the modern materials like 450, 452X and these are have even less stretch than fast flight did which had a lot of stretch. For that bow you would have to go to B50 material .


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

What spot said, tear drops will tear off with anything but B50!


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a darton Litghtning it has no tear drops the string attaches directly to the cams. The reason they don't want to use fast flight is because it will not hold up. I guess I should have worded this thread better.
Darton says to use Opti-flight string. This must be a stronger string? I will look at the manual online.
The Manual states that fast flight creeps ans streacthes and Opti-flight does not. So I need a string that has no creep strecth. I would still like to know what Opti-flight string is.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ok since it doesnt have tear drops then you can go with the newer materials. Not sure what kind of material their opti flight was made from , never heard of it before.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you. What is the best string I can Get Made.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

452X is the best in my opinion for material.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

*Thanks for your help*


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

I own 2 lightnings and still use them. I wouldn't have given the advice otherwise. Actually I use 8125 on mine but I use 22 strands to make it work. I have to use mini serve on the ends and .018 mono center serve, laid on tight. He will have better luck with 425 because he can use less strands and get a better nock fit without the fuss of non standard end serving/center serving. The Darton Lightning came with a pure vectran string. No stretch. It also would break with out warning sometimes.


----------



## bluerim (Mar 5, 2010)

*darton lightning string length*

I bough a Darton Lightning from e-bay. It needs a string. Axel to axel is 45".
Anyone know the string length.. No other numbers on the bow at all. Assuming its about a 30" draw , 60 lb.
Thanks


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*string*

I believe spot shooter is right, as far as the string goes B50


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

*darton lightning string length*

all lightings bows use 62 3/8" strings , and have ATA of 44 1/4" , 44 3/8" or 44 1/2":wink:


----------

